# Char-Griller Duo with Side Fire Box – disappointed



## kydave

I purchased my first smoker about two ‘seasons’ ago. May 31, 2010. This was actually my 3[sup]rd[/sup] choice of the 2010 spring having returned a Char-Broil Quantum Commercial 4 burner grill due to rust, and giving the little Kenmore I bought to my son and daughter.

My choice was the very manly looking Char-Griller Duo with Side Fire Box. Preassembled at Lowe’s thank goodness.

After trailering this bad boy to the porch, the Side Fire Box had bent the sidewall of the charcoal side so much that you could tell be looking at it. You could tell even worse when smoking let me tell you. A large hammer took care of it, but that was the first of many disappointments.














Another profound experience was the time I almost blew myself up on the gas side. Yeah… very scary. Admittedly, I got the unit way too hot, so hot in fact that the grease in the grease catch pan ignited. Fortunately, the fire was out before the tell tale smell of propane and hissing sound indicated how close I was to death.







The hose burned through and the match light wire was actually imbedded into the hose. The hose was easily replaced at a local gas supply place, but it still scares the tar out of me when I think how close I was to a flame thrower death.

Warning about the gas lines – be sure and position your bottle and regulator so the gas lines are not touching the grill or any metal component. I supposed I should have thought of this before, but the grills I’ve had in the past prevented this issue through design.

Since then, little things have been bothering me. For example, the chrome plated warming racks are crap! They rusted almost immediately and I had to remove the one on the charcoal side just to fit a beer can chicken.

The Side Fire Box has been a pain in the ham. Managing the temperature has been the biggest headache, but my biggest disappointment has been that on long smokes, the thing clogs up and loses the ability to produce heat. I’ve actually dumped the ashes during a long smoke (into a bucket of water), so I could start fresh. Yeah, it worked but what a pain.

Now – a likely the inspiration of this post – the grill grates are rusting terribly. I mean really falling apart. So much in fact that I move the best 3 (of 6) around depending on which side I’m cooking. I’ve priced replacement grates and the least expensive porcelain coated ones I can find are $30 each. The whole grill is selling for $199 on sale these days.

Overall, the unit is rusting everywhere. I paid the ransom for the custom cover and take care of my grills but this one is disintegrating before my eyes. In all fairness, I have grilled/smoked - on average - probably once or more per week. Still, a well cared for grill should last longer than 18 months... don't you think?

So I thought I would share my experience with you all. I’m still deciding on my course of action for 2012. I like smoking, but I grill out a lot. I like the gas side and charcoal side for larger gatherings, but I like the ability to smoke a whole turkey if I want to.

I’m quite sure than when I plan and build my house, I will be posting in the custom build section of this website because I think that’s the best way to go. i.e. easy to find and replace components in a custom (built in) outdoor kitchen. Until then, probably a new gas grill AND a large Big Green Egg will suffice.


----------



## fpnmf

Having much trouble getting my BGE to smoke is what brought me here.

It is great for many forms of cooking,but I threw in the towel with smoking with it.

I have a WSM and and very happy with it.

Weber products have a great reputation for lasting a long time.

When I buy a gas grill it will be a Weber.

Good luck!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

Sorry to hear you had all those problems Dave!

There are quite a few guys on here that have that grill & seem to do pretty well with it.

It sure looks like a good idea. The only thing I didn't like about it was the small cooking area.


----------



## raymo76

I'm sorry for your frustrations, especially when it comes to trying new things on the smoker, it can make you want to throw in the towel. I 2nd what Craig said about Weber's lasting a long time. I remember, for a few years, my dad would cook for the 4 of us on his little Weber Smokey Joe! Weber has a lot of models if you're looking for a grill and/or smoker. I'm interested in the Performer but after the wife bought me my current smoker I can't justify dropping the cash on a grill of that price, I think its $500 but I could be off on that, maybe less. It's a charcoal/briquette unit with a gas assist light system. If I had to buy a grill that would be my ideal, wife doesn't like sitting around waiting for coals to get ready like I do.


----------



## alelover

That is why I assembled mine myself. I wouldn't let those monkeys at my Lowe's assemble a nut and bolt let alone a chargriller. Don't know how they are in your area. I have had zero problems with mine. Made some mods and it works great. Sorry you had so many problems. I shortened my spacers between the tub and the firebox so it wouldn't tweak that side so much.


----------



## kydave

Hey guys - thanks for the great feedback! I knew I could count on you. Yes, I would really like a smoker that is easier to manage - especially when I read about your great smokes at 225, 275 and 325. I seem to be stuck with the temperature that the Char-Griller wants that particular day. I guess I need to do a deep evaluation of my needs as well as my plans for the future before I whip out the Amex. (grin) Thanks again.


----------



## raymo76

Good luck with your research, if you don't want to drop a lot of cash but want a serious smoker the Weber Smokey Mountain will probably be great for you, coupled with the Minion Method of fuel management and you'll be set for them long cooks.


----------



## roller

I have looked at the unit several times and like the looks of it..looks like it would do it all.


----------



## alelover

Have you made all the usual mods to your Char-Griller? They will improve it tremendously.


----------



## raymo76

There are a ton of options out there for you and if you never quite get the fuel/heat management down, or you just want to work less at it, later on you can invest in a fire stoker unit such as a BBQ Guru or Rocks Stoker. Couple when of them with the Minion Method and I'd bet it be a complete set it and forget it set up. Those toys aren't cheap though!


----------



## kydave

Hi everyone! I've been a little busy selling my business and my house and moving to the wild west (Tucson, AZ) to start another business. We found a great place but it is a rental so I have decided that even with all of my "complaints" posted above, I'm still going to get a new Duo for the new digs. That said, I have been perusing the mods posted here at SMF and I have some plans to improve the performance and control of the new grill. The CharGriller Duo has the right price and flexibility even if I have to replace it every couple of years. 

That said - with the low humidity here in the desert southwest, perhaps the rusting issues can be held at bay. I hope so!

Plan?

Chimney Extension
Heat Diverter 
Oven Seal 
Charcoal Rack in the smoke box

High Temp RTV at the smoke box attachment

Two good quality thermometers

and later....

.    Some kind of controller/stoker with a blower.

It's thanks to your great posts and pictures that I have come up with the plan. Thanks so much for sharing!!! Sorry I've not been posting, my whole world has been turned upside down. It's still a little sideways but it's starting to level off.

David


----------



## cliffcarter

Your plan sounds good, I hope it also includes getting rid of the Kingsford because using briquettes in the SFB creates too much ash and chokes off air flow to the fire causing temp drops. You should use either lump charcoal or wood splits IMHO.


----------



## peety3

I bought the Brinkmann dual-function grill at Home Cheapo a few months ago.  I brought it home in the box and assembled it myself.  Aside from my typical "I'm so excited to finish that I don't think about the smart way to do any of this" issues, it was an easy job.  My offset smoker attachment arrived last night, and I attached it tonight.  Typical "I'm in a rush" for me, so I smoked some burgers while the break-in coals were finishing up, and of course I was hungry so I probably didn't time the burgers right.

So far, I'm very happy with it.  I've just made a note to buy a paint brush as an ash sweeper, and I need to find a longer poker to manage the coals.  Hmmm...what to smoke for Labor Day weekend?


----------

